# Autotrail Dometic Airconditioning effectiveness



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know the best way to check the effectiveness of the airconditioning, mine seems to blow cool air but not really cold, I want to make sure it is in order before the warranty runs out in March which is tricky as I doubt we will get a warm spell before then. I know they are expensive units and want it checked before we go to hotter climates in case work is required on it and the fact it is 6 years old.

Does anyone know perhaps even a company that can do a a check of the effectiveness preferably in the Doncaster area, I have no problem travelling 30-40 miles though.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a new Dometec air conditioning unit on my new Autotrail excel. I too thought the air conditioning was not blowing cold air until i used it in anger in Itialy earlier this year. It takes a while but certainly brings the room temperature down to a comfortable range. I believe the minimum temperature it will cool to is 16 Deg. C. 

I suspect your unit is working fine, if you have a remote control the features on it should be able to tell you if the unit is functioning correctly. 

Alternatively, put it in for servicing, which you will have to pay for if you need that peace of mind. 

Regards, 
Philip


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On the subject of air con,
should they be run briefly at regular intervals same as the vehicle ones?

Aldra


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I dont have a remote for the model I have, in fact I am unsure what model it is, the manual does refer to a remote control and also refers to where the model number would be but it does not match (I suspect it is the wrong manual) I am unable to locate the model number, looks like I will have to take the vent covers off I suspect.

I am aware that you need to operate the air conditioning fairly frequently to ensure operation and I suspect that I will have to get someone to check it out, do you know who would do this work is there a national chain and what is the servicing cost, I know for cars to re-gas is about £45, but I am struggling to find people who do Motorhome aircon


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

What part of the country are you based in? Maybe we can find a local company for you or one of the mobile traders on here.

Colin


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Why not give Phil at Rhinoinstalls a ring, he may be able to give some advice and he comes to you.

Phone - 07917138561

He's just done our habitation service and sorted out the fridge for us, he does a thorough job. There have been other posts on here about his work.

Jan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dometic often have a temperature sensor that prevents the compressor from starting until temp is over 18°C. You can pinch it between your fingers for testing.

Roof aircons tend to be completely sealed. There is no potential for leaking through seals that need to be kept lubricated by periodic use. That said, shock & vibration can cause mechanical failure resulting in total loss of coolant.

Dave


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Colin and Jan I live in the Doncaster area, I will follow up this advice on Monday.

Whilst on the van is fitted with a an inverter to run from the leisure batteries, do either of you run yours when travelling, I can't see any reason why this should not be the case but just wanted any information pro's cons


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I run mine when travelling when really hot. Don't make a habit of it as it is a heck of a load on the alternator.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that depends on the air conditioner( Running when travelling)

But I am not sure

ours according to the instructions can be with an additional kit which I presume wires it through the battery?? so would be ok through the inverter but we find with only two travelling the cab aircon is enough

Aldra


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Use the thermometers one on the intake the other in the cold air out let. you would expext to see several degrees difference in the temperature.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no way on then planet that an inverter will power an aircon unit !!! I have a 2.5KVA generator and that is not man enough to run my Dometic air con unit !!

If the question is "Can I use my Inverter to provide 240V whilst under way to power something less power hungry" then the answer is "yes" 

I use mine all the time to power a slow cooker so I have a hot meal when I get to the end of the journey. (have a look in the "Hints and Tips" forum for details)

p.s I have a Dometic air con unit in my Dakota and I wondered if it was working OK. In the South of France in August this year I got my answer "OHHHHH YUSSSS"


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

When you say there is "no way on earth that......will power an Air con unit", what exactly do you mean, I have had the air con running from the inverter, it did not trip out or anything, I have an 85 & 120 AH leisure batteries and would have thought that if it was not meant to run via the inverter then why is it wired in that way, I would have thought that if it was not mrant to run from the inverter that it would be on a seperate circuit?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

| also think it would depending on the power of the inverter switched on in running mode

Our generator will also power it TEC29

As I say have not needed to as no one travels in the back but might consider it on a very hot day for the last hour

I feel ill in excessive heat, maybe down to my heart valve replacement which is why we avoid the high summer and have a generator as a back up----just in case

Aldra


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

I think in most cases there will be only two of us travelling but for some reason our model does not have cab aircon, that surprised me I just assumed all vehicles in this day and age had aircon, so I am really keen to run it when on the move and it is hot.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A roof aircon is no substitute for cab aircon when driving, but if you have no bigger than a moderate roof aircon then it is worthwhile thinking about being able to run it off the alternator, perhaps in conjunction with those "lorry" or RV big dash fans.



Mrplodd said:


> There is no way on then planet that an inverter will power an aircon unit !!!


I'm a bit short of cash in these high inflation times, Mrplodd, so how much would you like to bet? 

More on my setup here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-657838.html#657838
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-591321.html#591321

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Aircon broke earlier this year and a company in North Staffs repaired it for us www.mkaircon.co.uk 
They did an excellent job correctly diagnosing the problem. 
This followed a misdiagnosis by another company who also suggested a considerably higher cost for the repair and left us in the lurch.

Steve


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

aldra said:


> On the subject of air con,
> should they be run briefly at regular intervals same as the vehicle ones?
> 
> Aldra


I believe this s a no no. On my instructions it says that when oh switch it on you should leave it on for 20 minutes. Rapidly turning it on and off will damage the compressor.

C


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

On the subject of air con, 
should they be run briefly at regular intervals same as the vehicle ones? 

Aldra 

I beleive this is with reference to not leaving it for months without use, not switching on/off rapidly, it is to ensure that like most things if it is used it wont fail as easily as something left standing.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I have to say I am very surprised that anyone can power their aircon from an inverter. Most aircon units require a compressor and they are very power hungry beasties !!! As I siad earlier the 2.5KVA generartor fitted to my MH will NOT run the roof mounted aircon. (It WILL run the fan but NOT the compressor)

Are these units that are running off inverters full "compressor driven" air con units or the (less effective) "evaporation" ones ???

Just thinking aloud a bit but every aircon unit fitted to a car has an engine driven compressor. Now if it could run off 12 volts why do the makers not configure them that way?? Running an aircon unit in a car sucks engine power and impacts of fuel consumption so it would be in the car makers interests to run the compressor off the 12 volt system wouldnt it ?????

Do we have an aircon expert who can shed a bit more light on this?? 

I am happy to be proved wrong but I am very dubious about an inverter having enough uotput. How many inverters will push out more than 2.5KW    which is what my gennie provides and still wont run my aircon ????


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, mine is a compressor aircon. Your Genny has power to spare running your aircon, but NOT starting it due to the large start-up currents required.

Cars use engine-driven compressors because it is cheaper. 12v motors for aircon are expensive. Wouldn't save energy because in either case it comes from petrol/diesel.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My van stands on the driveway on permanent hook-up so I will run The aircon for 30minutes or so later as I has not been used since August

As I purchased the aircon and the generator at the same time I made sure that one could power the other

The aircon-- Freshlite recommended Tec 29 as suitable to power it, which indeed it does

I suppose the add on kit would be to run it from the engine 

I still have in my mind that not all aircons can be used when running the van, so think careful reading of the manual might be wise

I read so much about aircon before selecting one and to be fair the window in the freshlite was the deciding factor as it fitted into the kitchen overhead window. That and the fact it is a brilliant extractor fan, dehumidifyer and heater as well

Aldra


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking at the lack of options I think my best bet is going to be to get a retrofitted airconditioning into the cab area. I am just annoyed that I missed that when purchasing it, everything else was as we wanted plus airconditioning in the habitation area was a bonus and I assumed all vehicles in this day and age had aircon fitted. Ah well thanks for all the useful comments it has certainly had me researching things, you think you have a pretty good understanding of things, then you buy a motorhome and it opens up an awful lot more, and no two vehicles are the same.


----------



## captainjc (Sep 14, 2010)

regarding roof air con, to test if unit is working correct you need to check the air on, and air off, ie, the temp of the air going into the unit, and the air air coming out,the diffrence between the two will tell you if all is ok, think should be about 5degs, but units only cool down to aprox 16 or 18 degs, hope this helps, yes system is total seal, hermetic system, check condensor coil (out side bit for dirt). john


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TD*



captainjc said:


> regarding roof air con, to test if unit is working correct you need to check the air on, and air off, ie, the temp of the air going into the unit, and the air air coming out,the diffrence between the two will tell you if all is ok, think should be about 5degs, but units only cool down to aprox 16 or 18 degs, hope this helps, yes system is total seal, hermetic system, check condensor coil (out side bit for dirt). john


The Dometic Units work on a 10-12 degree evaporator temperature difference.

TM


----------

